# Shoulda done this before facing off that flywheel...



## dgjessing (May 25, 2011)

It's not pretty, but this should make running the cross slide in and out on my 7x lathe considerably more pleasant: 







It's got an approx. 2" throw instead of the original's approx. 1" throw, plus the handle spins. 

I'm going to make a ball turner one of these days...


----------



## websterz (May 25, 2011)

Nice mod! :bow:

I notice there is no handle on your carriage handwheel...removed for clearance?


----------



## dgjessing (May 25, 2011)

websterz  said:
			
		

> Nice mod! :bow:
> 
> I notice there is no handle on your carriage handwheel...removed for clearance?



I just find it easier to operate that wheel without the handle...


----------



## websterz (May 25, 2011)

Hmmm...I may have to try that. ;D


----------

